# gdm und gimp lassen sich nicht bauen [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier was merkwürdiges.

Beim bauen von gdm:

```
(process:5481): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Bug! gdk-pixbuf loader 'png' didn't set an error on failure.

failed to load "./preferences-desktop-locale.png": Failed to load image './preferences-desktop-locale.png': reason not known, probably a corrupt image file

make[3]: *** [inlines.h] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11-r1/work/gdm-2.20.11/pixmaps/24x24'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11-r1/work/gdm-2.20.11/pixmaps'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11-r1/work/gdm-2.20.11'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

und gimp:

```
(process:17424): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Bug! gdk-pixbuf loader 'png' didn't set an error on failure.

failed to load "./cursor-bad.png": Failed to load image './cursor-bad.png': reason not known, probably a corrupt image file

make[2]: *** [gimp-tool-cursors.h] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-2.6.12/work/gimp-2.6.12/cursors'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-2.6.12/work/gimp-2.6.12'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.6.12 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

```

Irgendwas verhindert das Laden von png Dateien?!?

Wenn ich die zwei distfiles lösche und er sie neu runterlädt passiert das Gleiche wieder.

Ich versuch mal die libpng neu zu bauen.

Irgend welche Ideen?

Wie immer sind jegliche Tipps willkommen!

----------

## tazinblack

also die libpngs neu bauen bringt nix. Wenn ich auch noch ne alte /usr/lib64/libpng14.so.14 gefunden hab, welche ein revdep-rebuild --library '/usr/lib64/libpng14.so.14' mit anschließendem rm '/usr/lib64/libpng14.so.14' beseitigt hat.

Leider ändert das nix. Meine Gnome Schnellstarticons in der Leiste sind übrigens auch alle kaputt.

Was das wohl wieder ist?

----------

## Josef.95

War da vor Monaten nicht mal ne Gentoo News zum libpng15 Update, mit Hinweisen wie am besten vorzugehen ist?! (Wurde die eventuell übersehen/nicht beachtet)

Schau doch mal in deinen News

----------

## tazinblack

Bin ich eigentlich der Meinung dass ich das damals gemacht hab.

Ich schau mir das aber trotzdem nochmal an eben!

Danke für den Tipp!

Edit:

Das wars leider nicht.

Ein 

```
find /usr/ -name '*.la' -exec grep png14 {} +
```

 findet kein altes Zeugs.

Und 

```
revdep-rebuild --library libpng14.so.14 -- --keep-going
```

 läuft jetzt auch fehlerfrei durch.

----------

## mv

distfiles löschen und neu herunterladen bring nie etwas (außer, man erhielt Fehlermeldungen bzgl. der Checksummen von distfiles): Der Punkt von Checksummen ist ja, zu garantierne, dass man ein fehlerfreies File hat.

Zum eigentlichen Problem: Hilft es x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf neu zu bauen? Möglicherweise zusätzlich gtk+?

----------

## tazinblack

 *mv wrote:*   

> distfiles löschen und neu herunterladen bring nie etwas (außer, man erhielt Fehlermeldungen bzgl. der Checksummen von distfiles): Der Punkt von Checksummen ist ja, zu garantierne, dass man ein fehlerfreies File hat.
> 
> 

 

Da hast Du natürlich recht, aber in der Not greift man nach jedem Strohhalm.

 *Quote:*   

> Zum eigentlichen Problem: Hilft es x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf neu zu bauen? Möglicherweise zusätzlich gtk+?

 

Siehst Du, und deswegen bist Du advocate und wir nur normale User. 

Neubau von x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf und gdm und gimp compilieren wieder.

Mal schauen, ob auch die Icons wieder da sind.

Danke!

----------

## tazinblack

jap, das wars. Jetzt sind auch die Icons wieder da.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!

----------

## Josef.95

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Neubau von x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf und gdm und gimp compilieren wieder. 

 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre stand das doch auch in der libpng15 News? (ich hab die News leider aktuell nicht zur Hand)

Aus einem anderen Thread kopiert: *Quote:*   

> 2011-10-15-libpng15
> 
>   Title                 	Upgrade to libpng15
> 
>   Author                	Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

----------

## tazinblack

Der News Artikel war

```
2011-10-15-libpng15

  Title                     Upgrade to libpng15

  Author                    Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2011-10-15

  Revision                  1

After upgrading from libpng14 to libpng15 it's important that you rebuild

cairo and gdk-pixbuf as soon as possible if they are installed.

Then you can proceed with rebuilding the rest of the software against the new

library:

# revdep-rebuild --library libpng14.so.14 -- --keep-going

Note: It might be necessary to run the previous command more than once.

If you find packages not building with the message "ld: cannot find -lpng14",

they are likely caused by broken libtool archives (.la) in your system.

You can identify those files with following one-liner:

# find /usr/ -name '*.la' -exec grep png14 {} +

Once you have identified the broken files, you can either delete them,

edit them in place and replace png14 with png15, or re-emerge the packages

they belong to.

More information and help is available at the following forum post:

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894950.html
```

Im verlinikten Forenthread stand das auch nicht explizit drin.

Hätte ich gestern erahnt, dass das mit der Umstellung auf libpng15 vor nem halben Jahr zusammenhängt, hätte ich wohl auch eher danach gesucht.

Aber bisher lief mein System ja ohne erkennbare Mängel.

----------

